# Scapes from Croatia



## Yeux (23 Feb 2011)

Hello everyone from sunny Croatia. 

My name is Leonard and I'm 30 years old. Aquascaping have been my passion for last 5-6 years and I really enjoy it. I learned a lot from the internet and fantastic sites like this one.    


So here are my works from very beginning.



Here's how I started, juvel rekord 60, one lamp, non co2...






Then I was in biotope phase.




After that, I got hooked up...added one more T8 lamp and diy CO2. 




And the rest is history.   

2007. 




2007. unsuccessful iwagumi  :silent: 




2008. started using t5 lamps.   




2008/2009




2009.




2010. 





And that's it. Hope you like it. All comments or questions are welcome. 

Sorry on my english. Cheers.


----------



## Tom (23 Feb 2011)

Very nice tanks, and great improvement since 2007! The Iwagumi may not have been successful for you but it looks very healthy. Your 2010 scape is fantastic 

Tom


----------



## russchilds (23 Feb 2011)

Some great scapes - brillant job


----------



## greenjar (9 Mar 2011)

Wow, amazing tanks Leonard and thanks for sharing  

Please could you tell me the names of the plants in the 3rd tank (one with diy co2) I am particularly keen to know the name of the bushy one on the left and the grass on the right.

I currently dose diy CO2 and am keen to know which plants you managed to grow with this system.

Thanks, Jason


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2011)

Just kept getting better  well done and welcome to the forum


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (9 Mar 2011)

its wonderful to see you progressing through the years, your aquascaping has improved loads!

it is fascinating to see the styles of your tanks progressing with the fashions of the times as well.

i would love to see a dutch revival


----------



## Themuleous (10 Mar 2011)

Lovely scapes  especially like the last one 

Sam


----------



## Yeux (25 Mar 2011)

Thanks for all kind words and warm welcome .   

Sorry for late reply, but I was very busy around designing first croatian aquascaping site at web adress http://www.hraquascape.org. I'm so proud.   

@ greenjar
Plants in that tank are: Eleocharis parvula (grass), Fontinalis antipyretica, Anubias nana & Mayaca fluviatilis (bushy one). 

@ wearsbunnyslippers 
Dutch revival?    
I don't think so...just don't like that style. It look's so unnatural to me and I wouldn't enjoyed it. 

If anyone has questions, feel free to ask.


----------



## ofere (3 Apr 2011)

What a transformation. My favorite is 2009.


----------



## Yeux (19 Feb 2012)

Hello everybody...let me update my thread. Just click for bigger pictures. 


2011. 

Summer time:












And this one is still active...and I need to finish it. Any suggestions?









Cheers.


----------



## Kristoph91 (20 Feb 2012)

Very nice mate


----------



## gillo45 (21 Feb 2012)

Brilliant Scapes Mate


----------



## Yeux (1 Mar 2013)

Hi everyone.


Here is my latest two scapes.


First one was from last summer, named Go Easy...easy plants, vacation.






Used some old school t8 lamps, 2*15W. 60cm tank.



And last one is 5 months old...minimalistic design. Name is Airy.





60 cm tank also, but got back to t5 lamps, diy substrate also.



Hope you liked them. Cheers from Croatia.


----------



## martinmjr62 (1 Mar 2013)

Airy looks really good


----------

